# uv sterilizer in my malawi tank's sump



## maestro (Feb 25, 2008)

i've been using a maxi jet 600 (160 gph) in my sump to send water thru my uv sterilizer. i've been in need of a filter of some sort that would help to add extra clarity to my water. also, ive noticed that in a little over 2 weeks the airline leading from the maxi jet to the uvs has gotten pretty grimey. i purchased a fluval 3 plus filter (185 gph) with the polishing pad to sit in the sump. would it be advisable to use the output of the fluval to connect to the uvs and get rid of the maxi jet? I'm figuring that the filtration and water polishing ability of the fluval will be a better option than the one dimensional function (and coarse prefilter) of the maxi jet....


----------

